# New Goo Obo gudgeon pic. :)



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

He's so cute chilling on the java moss. ^_^


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

nice fish i would like to get one of these but nvr see them in any of my petstores


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I'm sorry to say I lost him not too long after taking this pic. =\ Apparently there was a power outage overnight a couple days ago and the filter pump didn't come back on. Because the fans on my lighting fixture are so loud, I didn't notice for at least a day. Temps were about 5 over normal during that time, as well; he must've just stressed out and couldn't take it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

I'm sorry. did any of your fish survive?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I lost a couple shrimp, but the rainbows seem to be doing well. I'm not sure if I'll go with another Goo-Obo; they're pretty sensitive to water condition changes in smaller tanks. They fit well since they stay small, but I think they would do better with a larger tank or a smaller one that's meticulously maintained. I keep my tank running well, but I don't tend to it every single day.


----------

